# Battling Tren Insomnia



## mnpower (Aug 25, 2011)

I love my tren, it does wounders in the gym but it keeps me up all night fucking long. I will sleep for 20 minutes wake up sleep for 40 wake up and it is dirving me up the wall.

I was looking in to some OTC sleep aids to maybe help just get maybe 3-4 hrs in, but sometimes I wake up coughing or other issues....

anyone done this, maybe the effects arent enough to battle whats going on I dunno. Maybe just 3 shots of wiskey and some hookers that could wear me down as well


----------



## GMO (Aug 25, 2011)

mnpower said:


> I love my tren, it does wounders in the gym but it keeps me up all night fucking long. I will sleep for 20 minutes wake up sleep for 40 wake up and it is dirving me up the wall.
> 
> I was looking in to some OTC sleep aids to maybe help just get maybe 3-4 hrs in, but sometimes I wake up coughing or other issues....
> 
> anyone done this, maybe the effects arent enough to battle whats going on I dunno. Maybe just 3 shots of wiskey and some hookers that could wear me down as well


 
I'd go with the three shots of whiskey and the hookers, if I were you!

I used to have the same problem with Tren.  I used a benadryl and melatonin combo that helped me get at least 4-6 hours of sleep.

These days, I have a medication from the doc that knocks me out...no whiskey or hookers needed.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

Whatcha taken GMO? Ambien? 

If you haven't tried ED shots I would recommend that. It might help. But melatonin and half of a unisom put me out. I think the CJC/GHRP helps too. But i've noticed that I'll wake up and it's kinda hard to go back to sleep sometimes. I believe many people have stopped taking tren for the sleep troubles.


----------



## mnpower (Aug 25, 2011)

hmmm ill look into that...i get more sleep at my desk at work then i do at home this is never good


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2011)

Melatonin has saved my nasty ass. Try it, but use at least 6mcg.


----------



## mnpower (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/na...ealth_and_Well-Being_PLA_Melatonin_prod249752


somethig that simple??


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes sir.


----------



## GMO (Aug 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Whatcha taken GMO? Ambien?
> 
> If you haven't tried ED shots I would recommend that. It might help. But melatonin and half of a unisom put me out. I think the CJC/GHRP helps too. But i've noticed that I'll wake up and it's kinda hard to go back to sleep sometimes. I believe many people have stopped taking tren for the sleep troubles.


 
No ambien didn't do shit for me.  I'm on Seroquel...knocks me the fuck out.


----------



## mnpower (Aug 25, 2011)

love it, how long does it take to start feeling tired. dont wanna pop one and then go for a drive?


----------



## mnpower (Aug 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Whatcha taken GMO? Ambien?
> 
> If you haven't tried ED shots I would recommend that. It might help. But melatonin and half of a unisom put me out. I think the CJC/GHRP helps too. But i've noticed that I'll wake up and it's kinda hard to go back to sleep sometimes. I believe many people have stopped taking tren for the sleep troubles.




I agree everday shots to keep a more stable blood level would make sense.
I am having to strech a bottle a little longer then i wouldla liked do to the $1500 its costing to get to my next meet i had to put off the order for the rest of my cycle for a week or so but in a couple days probably the most realiable sponsor on this board should have my gear in the mail so all will be good, now i just need to sleep so i can grow


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

GMO said:


> No ambien didn't do shit for me. I'm on Seroquel...knocks me the fuck out.


 

Jesus christ. One time this girl gave me one while we were at work. I was like 16 at the time. But holy fuck, those things are serious. Some people take them everyday and actually function.  

I swore never to take any again.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 25, 2011)

mnpower said:


> love it, how long does it take to start feeling tired. dont wanna pop one and then go for a drive?


 

I take mine with a half of a unisom around 30min before bed. I normally lay in bed and watch Sports Center for about 20 min then pass out. It's not going to make you extremely sleepy. But I believe it helps.

If all else fails, get some cherry nyquil and get your chug on


----------



## Woodrow1 (Aug 25, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Melatonin has saved my nasty ass. Try it, but use at least 6mcg.




Yep, this stuff works wonders


----------



## teepee (Aug 25, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Jesus christ. One time this girl gave me one while we were at work. I was like 16 at the time. But holy fuck, those things are serious. Some people take them everyday and actually function.
> 
> I swore never to take any again.



Same here bro - a buddy gave me one years ago, a half had me black out sitting upright for about 8 hours. Never again


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 25, 2011)

benedryl


----------



## DGettin (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd love to be on Tren right now, but with work I HAVE to be able to sleep at night or I'm F'd.  Can't wait til the day I can get at it again!  I was on a low dose too, but just laying there every night praying to fall asleep sucks ass!


----------



## GMO (Aug 26, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Jesus christ. One time this girl gave me one while we were at work. I was like 16 at the time. But holy fuck, those things are serious. Some people take them everyday and actually function.
> 
> I swore never to take any again.



Yeah, I just take a very small dose before bed.  It is out of my system for the most part when I wake up.


----------



## BigBird (Aug 26, 2011)

I can usually tell if my sleep is going to be compromised ahead of time.  This is when a take one of my prescribed Xanax (actually I break one in half and take 0.5mg).  Works nicely and I wake up without the "hangover" feeling of being drugged.  However, I also notice that if I bang my wife before bedtime, I tend to sleep like a baby.  If she's not up to it, the xanax is my backup "safety net."


----------



## JCBourne (Aug 26, 2011)

If OTC doesn't work then you would need to look into something that's made for sleep issues. Xanax, ambien, trazodone, seroquel. I've never tried seroquel but I want to.


----------



## johnnyringo74 (Aug 26, 2011)

i have the same problem with the tren im on now. sleep,up,sleep,up,sleep,up...im probably up 4to5 times a night. i guess ive adjusted to the lack of sleep


----------



## Hench (Aug 26, 2011)

GMO said:


> No ambien didn't do shit for me.  I'm on Seroquel...knocks me the fuck out.



A brand of paracetamol in the UK is in the shit cause they've mistakenly put Seroquel into a load of the packs. lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 26, 2011)

Hench said:


> A brand of paracetamol in the UK is in the shit cause they've mistakenly put Seroquel into a load of the packs. lol


 
I've had that shit before. I'd die of liver failure from the tylenol in it before I got any cool effects from the codiene. 

But I bet those people who got a batch of that had a wild ass ride.


----------



## jimm (Aug 27, 2011)

valium and maybee a doobie lol


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 27, 2011)

ganja and melatonin if you wanna go all natural, works great for me but I've never been on tren 

My insomnia is almost absurd anyway though so I don't see it getting much worse


----------



## Hench (Aug 27, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I've had that shit before. I'd die of liver failure from the tylenol in it before I got any cool effects from the codiene.
> 
> But I bet those people who got a batch of that had a wild ass ride.



Id be actively seeking that shit out if it were in my area. lol

The company are now saying it was sabotage, which they would of course. I think they'll get ass raped either way, so strict on stuff like this over here.


----------



## alphabolic (Aug 27, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> ganja and melatonin if you wanna go all natural, works great for me but I've never been on tren
> 
> My insomnia is almost absurd anyway though so I don't see it getting much worse


 
those 2 are what im most likely gonna use for my upcoming test/tren/mast cycle.

gonna try to hold off on the ganja for as long as possible since i quit about a month ago. i do weed in cycles like my aas lol. im either on it or off it. there's no in between.


----------



## UcantHang (Aug 27, 2011)

I can sleep like a baby when im on tren however I will wake up atlest once a night to wipe all the sweat off of me.


----------



## mnpower (Aug 27, 2011)

ehh im not against the ganja just not for me...they dont test for aas when getting a job ...i noticed sleeping in a recliner last night was much more rewarding then in bed...maybe my airway is so constricted im having trouble breathing?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 27, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I take mine with a half of a unisom around 30min before bed. I normally lay in bed and watch Sports Center for about 20 min then pass out. It's not going to make you extremely sleepy. But I believe it helps.
> 
> If all else fails, get some cherry nyquil and get your chug on



see if you can pass out before you start trippin balls from the DXM hahah


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 28, 2011)

"X gonna give it to ya" 


Nah bro but a nice good chug of some quil will put your ass down for the count.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Aug 28, 2011)

Melatonin with alternating Benadryl and Unisom keeps me asleep without building a tolerance.


----------



## gm09 (Aug 28, 2011)

melatonin really messed with my sleep apnea for some reason.  i think avoiding  stimulants for 6 hours or so before bed and getting on a good sleep schedule is step 1. if that doesnt work then maybe go to the doc and try and get something.

on a side note: even during sleepless nights on tren i would be fine the next day and not be tired. cool yet creepy


----------



## renohawj (Aug 31, 2011)

how many mgs of tren was you pinning?


----------

